# A bunch of new stuff



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2014)

Over the last few days, we've been adding a bunch of new items to the store... not all of them have pictures, but many of them have pictures featured in our instagram feed if we havent had time to take product photos yet...

http://instagram.com/jknifeimports

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list.html?limit=all


----------

